# Has anyone in Central New York signed up for this?



## Snoviper (Jul 10, 2003)

It appears to be a mobile app a company is testing here in Central New York. Looks like it might be a good idea. I am just not sure how it works for liability and billing. I guess it is basically an on call sub contracting. Nice thing it appears to give you jobs close to were you currently are and allows you to accept the job if you have the time.

http://www.plowz.com/


----------



## Steiner (Dec 5, 2010)

*Hmmm*

I was wondering if anyone tried it yet too?

I keep getting emails from them..

-chris


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

There was a blurb about them in the Post Standard today. Said it was a plow on demand service starting at $25. My guess is they'll end up with alot of calls and not enough plows. Sounds like a good concept - plows on demand - but it may be a nightmare to make it work smoothly.


----------



## SharpBlades (Sep 13, 2009)

I checked it out... I don't care for the wording of their contract... No go for me


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

I rather continue what im currently doing. Plowing my own contracts.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

At $25.00 a push they probably pay the contractor 60-70% of it.
The way it presented itself to me was it's like Amazon but for plowing, good concept but I see it as having the potentail for problems and paying like a national but for Resi's.


----------



## robjets (Dec 12, 2009)

Yea, nothings more fun than going to a drive you have never seen before and trying to plow. Good way to do some damage. any company that has the time to be on call for this is just starting out or is so bad they can't get there own accounts


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

robjets;1689408 said:


> Yea, nothings more fun than going to a drive you have never seen before and trying to plow. Good way to do some damage. any company that has the time to be on call for this is just starting out or is so bad they can't get there own accounts


Exactly!!!


----------



## tonygreek (Aug 19, 2004)

BUFF;1683557 said:


> At $25.00 a push they probably pay the contractor 60-70% of it.
> *The way it presented itself to me was it's like Amazon but for plowing*, good concept but I see it as having the potentail for problems and paying like a national but for Resi's.


It's not Amazon, but it is exactly the model and implementation of the rapidly growing car service, Uber. Where Uber uses "surge pricing" to pump the prices up during peak times (a busy Saturday night, New Year's Eve, etc)...I mean "_to ensure the availability of cars by getting more drivers out_", Plowz seems to be upping their prices during heavy snowfalls.

There are a ton of companies rushing to position themselves as "_The Uber of [industry]_", I'm just not seeing any doing a great job of achieving those lofty goals.


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

Good and Bad - Seems like a nightmare of scheduling and pissing some people off with the backlog during a storm like, say, Nemo. So, I'm paying an employee, Truck Insurance, GL Insurance, Gas, for something like what? $17 bucks? And yes, I see they will charge more for "High Demand Times!" This guy came up with a model - it's a beta test - he may hit a home run, but there will be some serious growing pains when supply quickly outruns the demand!


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

oops...or when the demand outruns the supply? haha


----------

